# Suggestions for the slogen of CALB



## Arthas (Jun 28, 2012)

We want a new slogen for CALB, whose old one was Global Leading Battery Power Manufacturer. Your suggestions are highly appreciated! It will be excited to see CALB use your slogen on international exhibition, official website, brochures, etc. Do not hesitate. Send your idea to the mailbox before July 11: [email protected] or post on this BBS.

FYI:

*1、Global Leading Battery Power Manufacturer*
*2、Global Leading Power Solutions Supplier*
*3、Caring About Liberal Breath*
*4、CALB-Drive the Future*

*ABBPower and productivity for a better world*


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I like #4, but would change it to:
CALB-Driving the future
or
CALB-Drive into the future

or

CALB-Powering tomorrow's future, today.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

*Power into the Future*

or

*Power for the Future*

The first one is catchy because it suggests long battery life without making any specific promises.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> CALB-Powering tomorrow's future, today.


I really like that one! But I would tweak it to:
CALB - Powering the future, today.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Arthas said:


> We want a new slogen for CALB, whose old one was Global Leading Battery Power Manufacturer. Your suggestions are highly appreciated! It will be excited to see CALB use your slogen on international exhibition, official website, brochures, etc. Do not hesitate. Send your idea to the mailbox before July 11: [email protected] or post on this BBS.
> 
> FYI:
> 
> ...


How about expensive? Or, More than most people can afford? 
Sorry if I sound flippant but that is the way I feel and you did sort of ask.


----------



## Siwastaja (Aug 1, 2012)

dragonsgate said:


> How about expensive? Or, More than most people can afford?
> Sorry if I sound flippant but that is the way I feel and you did sort of ask.


This is offtopic, but aren't their pricing in line with the others? They are a bit more expensive than the cheapest cells, but also give better current output and good track record for quality. OTOH, they are a lot cheaper than specialized high-power cells. It seems to me that they offer a good tradeoff between cheap "energy cell" and expensive "power cell".

I agree with you about the price, but it goes for every manufacturer as well. Maybe it really is that expensive to manufacture li-ion cells due to the raw materials used, labor cost and production line/machinery investment costs on a relatively new technology.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Siwastaja said:


> This is offtopic, but aren't their pricing in line with the others? They are a bit more expensive than the cheapest cells, but also give better current output and good track record for quality. OTOH, they are a lot cheaper than specialized high-power cells. It seems to me that they offer a good tradeoff between cheap "energy cell" and expensive "power cell".
> 
> I agree with you about the price, but it goes for every manufacturer as well. Maybe it really is that expensive to manufacture li-ion cells due to the raw materials used, labor cost and production line/machinery investment costs on a relatively new technology.


I can only go by what I read as I have no hands on experience with lithium batteries. Yes their prices are pretty much in line with others. I should have said all batteries are expensive. There was a fellow living in China that made the comment somewhere on the battery post that lithium batteries there cost half of what was charged for them in the U.S. I think it is safe to say that shipping does not cost half the price of a battery pack. Like I said all I know is what I read and what I have read convinces me that lithium is the way to go. In spite of all the bitching about price if I ever get to the point where I can comfortably plunk down enough money to get a good sized pack amp hour wise I will include the price of a jar of Vaseline into the budget. As for the slogan I like Ziggy’s suggestion.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

CALB - Simply the Best


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Siwastaja said:


> This is offtopic, but aren't their pricing in line with the others? They are a bit more expensive than the cheapest cells, but also give better current output and good track record for quality. OTOH, they are a lot cheaper than specialized high-power cells. It seems to me that they offer a good tradeoff between cheap "energy cell" and expensive "power cell".
> 
> I agree with you about the price, but it goes for every manufacturer as well. Maybe it really is that expensive to manufacture li-ion cells due to the raw materials used, labor cost and production line/machinery investment costs on a relatively new technology.


Firstly, sorry if this post seems a little abrupt but this tickled a nerve...

Siwastaja, a week ago or so you started a thread about people that post stuff without really knowing what they are talking about, starting rumours etc.

You say the CALB cells give better current output. How dou you know this? Have you actually tested these cells against the competition?

Seems to me as though you have read yourself clever.

By your own standards, please substantiate this 'fact' and provide sources or references.

I'm not debating whether what you have said is true, it probably is. However I am not aware of any real world information that proves it.

Just seems a bit hypacritical.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## MN Driver (Sep 29, 2009)

skooler said:


> ...You say the CALB cells give better current output. How dou you know this? Have you actually tested these cells against the competition?
> 
> Seems to me as though you have read yourself clever.
> 
> ...


There have been tests on this and other places showing discharge of other cells that can be compared to(Thundersky/Winston and older CALB SE cells) and I have seen the level of sag on the GBS cells and out of everything that I've seen the gray CALB CA cells perform better. Here's an example of their performance. Let me know if you know of any prismatic cells 40+ Ah that perform better at this kind of amperage draw and if their price is in the same league.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyYfFeWwd9I


----------



## Siwastaja (Aug 1, 2012)

skooler said:


> this tickled a nerve...


... or was it something else that tickled a nerve? 



> You say the CALB cells give better current output. How dou you know this? Have you actually tested these cells against the competition?
> 
> By your own standards, please substantiate this 'fact' and provide sources or references.


Where did I say you should always provide sources and references? I think I did say the opposite; that it would be nice if we didn't need to do that because it is a slow process that practically prevents us from talking about anything. It would be possible to skip this time-consuming step if we could trust each other, and that would be possible if we only posted claims about things we know.

You know, the real knowledge comes piece by piece and gathers slowly. We should be able to share that knowledge in the forum posts, but it is just impossible to go through and cite everything you have read on the subject.

My comment was based on having seen independent test reports done by forum members etc, including measurements and Youtube videos. Use the search feature. The difference isn't huge, but it is in line with the price difference.

My point was exactly this; if you could trust in each other, you wouldn't need to spend a lot of time to do full background research every single time someone questions you. I'm not going to spend hours to dig up all the references just for you, either. It is impossible in casual forum discussion. You choose whether you trust me or not. This is why I suggested that you only make claims when you _know_ you are correct, or at least near to the truth. In this case, I have read enough evidence to justify what I said, but I don't keep a full reference library just so that I could prove my point. No one does. That was exactly why I posted my suggestion earlier----

It is impossible to prove everything every time; But it is possible to stay silent when you clearly know that you don't know. *Do that.* Also, take personal matters to private messages, or to the chit chat forum, which is meant for the "noise".

Instead, as I stated, I decided to _cut down_ my forum time usage instead of increasing it, by starting to ignore people who have shown that it is only a waste of time to talk with them, or who have malicious intents. You'll be the first one. No need to reply as I won't be reading it. Thanks!

Now, back to the CALB slogan, please.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry for the thread hijack.

I think you have missed my point. You have stated something as fact when it isnt proven.

I'm aware of the tests on the CA cells -which look impressive. However in the context of your statement, these tests are worthless as you dont have the same test results from the competition. 

What we really need is to test Calb, Sinopoly, Winston, Hipower, etc cells side by side with the same test conditions with the same equipment. 

Only then can you use that statement as fact.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I like #4, but would change it to:
> CALB-Driving the future
> or
> CALB-Drive into the future
> ...


Like this "slogen" aka slogan


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

skooler said:


> I'm aware of the tests on the CA cells -which look impressive. However in the context of your statement, these tests are worthless as you dont have the same test results from the competition.


Maybe a Sinopoly dealer could do some tests so we have something to compare to...ahem...ahem...


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Agreed. Although I believe the tests would be far more credible If they where performed by a third party. I have already agreed fo send some cells to another member for testing.

Just want to get my hands on a couple of ca100s for comparison


----------



## Siwastaja (Aug 1, 2012)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Maybe a Sinopoly dealer could do some tests so we have something to compare to...ahem...ahem...




Well, the game is clear for me; I was considering Sinopoly as one option, but having seen the FUD against the competitor (heck, if I was Winston, I'd consider taking legal action against skooler/Sinopoly, or at least use this case as evidence in current legal cases), I'm buying either Winston (which has now been proven to be on the market with fresh, new supply, contrary to the FUD) or CALB. CALB is now back on my list due to the price drop in Europe. At least at ev-power.eu it's now only very slightly more expensive than the other prismatics, and CALB indeed has the best track record among the DIY crowd. CA40Ah and CA60Ah are still not available in Europe, it seems. 40Ah and 60 Ah are the optimum size for high-voltage packs.

I'm relieved that the FUD case is now cleared and apparently the only source for the malicious forum rumors about Winston has been found. The real moral of the story, however, is: don't spread the rumors.

How about a slogan:
CALB - the one that isn't Winston or Sinopoly


----------



## Arthas (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks very much for all your exciting ideas. You know quit well about CALB. I will feed them back to CALB, and will show you the decision ASAP.


----------



## Arthas (Jun 28, 2012)

Siwastaja said:


> Well, the game is clear for me; I was considering Sinopoly as one option, but having seen the FUD against the competitor (heck, if I was Winston, I'd consider taking legal action against skooler/Sinopoly, or at least use this case as evidence in current legal cases), I'm buying either Winston (which has now been proven to be on the market with fresh, new supply, contrary to the FUD) or CALB. CALB is now back on my list due to the price drop in Europe. At least at ev-power.eu it's now only very slightly more expensive than the other prismatics, and CALB indeed has the best track record among the DIY crowd. CA40Ah and CA60Ah are still not available in Europe, it seems. 40Ah and 60 Ah are the optimum size for high-voltage packs.
> 
> I'm relieved that the FUD case is now cleared and apparently the only source for the malicious forum rumors about Winston has been found. The real moral of the story, however, is: don't spread the rumors.
> 
> ...


Haha I like it. My colleagues like it too.


----------



## muffildy (Oct 11, 2011)

consistently actualizing legendary batteries

calmly aspiring leader of batteries


----------

